# Cap those corners!!



## Greg Knoell (Mar 30, 2010)

Hello!

I wanted to share some photos I took while out feeding and watering our pens yesterday. One of our Herman's Tortoises was caught climbing the corner wall of her pen. As you can see she wedged herself and began to "walk" up the wall! Fortunately I when I built the pen I covered the corner with a lip on the top of the wall. When she reached the top she could go no further and tumbled back down...lol. Without the lip I'm sure she'd have gotten out!



























Greg Knoell


----------



## motero (Mar 30, 2010)

Wow, that is really good climbing! Amazing!


----------



## terryo (Mar 30, 2010)

I can't believe it!


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 30, 2010)

Excellent pictures!! Box turtles are especially good at corner climbing too!


----------



## spikethebest (Mar 30, 2010)

thanks for the action pics!! love it!!!


----------



## GBtortoises (Mar 30, 2010)

Great pic sequence and very true!


----------



## Kristina (Mar 30, 2010)

I've heard this about Russians too, and warned my husband that when we build the Russian pen something will have to be done to cap the corners. Great pics!

Kristina


----------



## Tim/Robin (Mar 30, 2010)

Great photos, they can be trouble makers!!


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Mar 30, 2010)

Ha ha! Too funny! Just like my naughty Russians!


----------



## Destiny (Mar 30, 2010)

Wow!! That is perfect that you were there to get the pics. What an athlete!


----------



## Tom (Mar 30, 2010)

Good lesson. Thanks.


----------



## CoryCrandall (Mar 30, 2010)

Hah! A real-life ninja turtle. I always knew they were really tortoises in disguise. Great pics.


----------



## DonaTello's-Mom (Mar 30, 2010)

Wow! Those claws they have sure are handy. Reminds me of those boot hook thingys the telephone men wear on their shoes when they climb the poles. Great pictures, thanks!


----------



## Weloveourtortoise (Mar 31, 2010)

LOL, LOL, Thank you so much for the great pictures. I am still chuckling here.


----------



## terryo (Mar 31, 2010)

I was sitting here looking at these pictures again, and thought ...what an important post this is. These pictures are great, and they show how a tortoise....and even a boxie can escape without a problem. Anyone building a pen should see these pictures. Really a great post.


----------



## terracolson (Mar 31, 2010)

I am a cap'r!


----------



## Greg Knoell (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks for all the complements. I couldn't believe I caught it with the camera, The whole event was about 15-20 seconds. Makes you think what these guys are doing when they aren't being watched!

Greg Knoell
www.thecoloreddragon.com


----------



## MadLoca (Apr 4, 2010)

wow so now i know how my turtle out......spider turtle lol


----------



## BethyB1022 (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks for posting this, Ichabod also has a corner climbing skill, I'm glad I am not alone in my corner caps!


----------



## Tracy Gould (Apr 30, 2010)

I love the pictures. My 1 yr old Herman Shelby that i got on Tuesday has been trying this most off today but the wood is too slippy so he can not get going but he keeps trying he walks from one corner to the other and keep trying he as fallen on to his back twice trying and that worrys me abit as i go out tomorrow for a few hours and i am scared he will not be able to correct himself i had to help him both times today, i spent ages making hills and a second hide that he can walk up a ramp to try and keep him busy but the litle devil now uses the hide top to try and climb the other corner, he thinks he is spiderman lol


----------



## TortieLuver (Apr 30, 2010)

That's so funny! It made me laugh scrolling down the pics. Although, at that time, I'm sure you were glad you were home watching him and not like that for long. I know I always worry about some of my little guys doing that.


----------



## DeanS (May 6, 2010)

Yeah! I'm in the process of building an outdoor habitat for our 0.0.4 (almost) yearlings...I've been placing them in it during the day (since the weather has neen PERFECT lately) and one my 9-year-old daughter, Sydney, named "Climber" actually scaled a wall of the 8'x4'x1' crater...fortuntely I saw it caught him up and made 'adjustments' and have managed to deter (for now) any further escape attempts. Never underestimate their will to be free...no matter how young (or old).


----------



## Tort14U (May 17, 2010)

That is how I lost my Russian Tortoise. He climbed right out of the play yard he was in and he was gone! That was 3 years ago... still so sad about that!


----------



## Missy (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks for the advise I will be building one soon.


----------



## elvis (Jun 13, 2010)

Wow, I had no idea. Thank you thank you thank, I now have capped corners. Tammy


----------



## Livingstone (Jun 16, 2010)

Caps are good but when the tort falls down it can get stuck on its back. Better to build without corners, round or oval enclosures are much better.


----------



## LynnR (Jun 17, 2010)

My goodness! Talented little booger ya got there.


----------



## smileycelerystick (Sep 8, 2010)

i never would have thought they would be able to climb like that.


----------



## Alx910 (Oct 5, 2010)

Lol oh my goodness. hahaha. Our russian does that but the sides are too high so he just teeters back. 

Awesome pics


----------



## gummybearpoop (Oct 25, 2010)

Great photos Greg! Glad they made this a sticky!


----------



## Marty333 (Oct 26, 2010)

The last pic made my day !!!!


----------

